# I just love this - for all cat lovers



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (24 Oct 2007)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qiGyxPplAw[/youtube]

just brilliant


----------



## Ben_K (24 Oct 2007)

That is fantastic!


----------



## CJ Castle (27 Oct 2007)

Great Vid...


----------



## fishy1 (29 Oct 2007)

That is so true!! -(well apart from the baseball bat bit  ).

I used to have 3 cats and they would all vie for space on the bed, and then  wake me up just like that when they were hungry.

Thankfully I have a dog now


----------



## Themuleous (4 Nov 2007)

Haha quality.


----------



## Moss Man (4 Nov 2007)

Ha ha, superb video.


----------



## TDI-line (11 Nov 2007)

Very funny, and probably true.


----------



## Joecoral (8 Feb 2008)

haha, brilliant!

reminds me of this:
"women love cats
men say they love cats, but when women aren't looking, men kick cats"


----------

